# where the f*** is the iac valve



## Guest (Apr 4, 2003)

i justgot thrugh running a dianostic test on my 96 sentra and the odb threw out that my iacv/aac needs checked ok no big deal right well there is no damn iacv the book says that its on the imf just above the rail well its not there just a brass cap maybe my car doesnt have one but why would the odb say that there is a problem with it if there isnt one equiped i tryed calling nissan but they said you have to bring it in so we can look at it and your car doesnt have an odb2 i may not be a machanic but i damn sure know its an obd2 well any help is much appreciated:banana:


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Should be on the throttle body.


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

Actually, it's on the intake manifold, on the opposite side of the throttle body. =)


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2003)

its not there though all thats there is a brass plugon the intake manifold and the obd is saying there is a problem i dont know


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

so i take nobody knows huh


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2003)

*i will take a pic of it*

i have a96 gxe i will take a pic and add it to the post asap


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

its right next to the TPS (which is right on the TB). it should be on the *right* side of the intake manifold. the one on the *left* of the intake manifold is the FICD, Fast-Idle Control Device. it works in conjunction with the IAC valve.

keep in mind this is standing in front of the car looking directly at the engine.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2003)

here ya go according to the haynes manual this is where its located. 

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid63/pede6502eeee57736327af5f04ce698ce/fc12b840.jpg.orig.jpg


hope this helps its been said that it has an adjustment screw:bs: 

I havent found one 
hope the pic helps :banana:


----------

